# [HOWTO] Utiliser un EyeToy sous linux.

## DaiKo

1. Introduction :

Ce tutoriel vous expliquera la demarche à suivre pour installer et configurer un EyeToy sous linux, mais aussi comment configurer udev pour que celui-ci reconnaisse la webcam quand vous la connecterez. Et nous finirons par la configuration de quelques logiciels pouvant utliser cette webcam.

((http://florestan.bredow.free.fr/images/eyetoy.jpg|EyeToy|C))

2. Prérequis :

L'option Video for Linux doit etre compilée dans le noyau ou en module (dans ce cas pensez a charger le module : "modprobe videodev").

```

Devices drivers -->

    Multimedia devices  --->

         Video For Linux [*]

```

L'utilisateur qui testera/utilisera la webcam doit faire partie du groupe <b>video</b> pour avoir accés au materiel. (J'ai cherché un bout de temps a cause de ça  :Wink:  ).

Avoir installer au moins un logiciel compatible avec video for Linux pour pouvoir tester la webcam (Xawtv, Camstream, Gnomemeeting, Amsn, etc...)

IMPORTANT : Si vous avez compiler dans le noyau les drivers ov511 il vous faudra les retirer, ils peuvent, en effet entrer en conflit avec le driver ov51x et en empécher le bon fonctionnement.

3. Installer les drivers :

Pour cela nous allons télécharger les sources de ce driver : http://www.rastageeks.org/downloads/ov51x-jpeg-0.5.1.tar.gz,  ou http://florestan.bredow.free.fr/files/ov51x-jpeg-0.5.1.tar.gz

Enregistrez le sur le disque puis décompressez le :

 *Quote:*   

> tar -xvzf ov51x-jpeg-0.5.1.tar.gz

 

Allez dans le repertoire nouvellement créer puis lancer la compilation :

```
cd ov51x-jpeg-0.5.1.tar

make
```

Normalement tout devrait ce passer normalement. Pour les prochaines étapes vous devrez être connecté en tant que root.

```
make install
```

Voila les drivers sont installer (A chaque fois que vous modifierez et/ou changerez de noyau vous devrez répeter les instruction precedente). Maintenant deux petite commande pour que tout ce petit monde ce synchronise :

```
modules-update

depmod
```

Voila maintenant il ne reste plus qu'a charger les modules pour que cela soit opérationnel.

```
modprobe ov51x

modprobe ov519_decomp
```

Le premier modules sert de driver a la webcam et le second permet la decompression du flux video. Pensez a rajoutez le nom des modules dans "/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6" pour eviter de les charger manuellement à chaque redémarrage.

4. Un EyeToy fonctionnel c'est bien, mais un EyeToy utile c'est mieux :

Logiciels de sécurité/surveillance :

http://www.lavrsen.dk/twiki/bin/view/Motion/WebHome (Motion)

http://www.geocities.com/neofpo/scrap.html (SCRAP)

http://gspy.sourceforge.net/ (gSpy)

http://www.zoneminder.com/(ZoneMinder)

http://www.fastpath.it/products/palantir/ (Panlantir)

Logiciels de visio-conférence :

http://amsn.sourceforge.net/ (aMsn)

http://www.gnomemeeting.org/ (gnomeMeeting)

Logiciels divers :

http://ascii.dyne.org/(HasciiCam)

http://frameworks.polycrystal.org/ (FrameWorks)

http://cserv.sourceforge.net/ (CamServ)

http://cse.unl.edu/~cluening/gqcam/ (GqCam)

http://www.smcc.demon.nl/camstream/ (CamStream)

http://linux.bytesex.org/xawtv/ (XawTV)

Logiciels ludique :

http://koli.lame.hu/~goldberg/mytoyweb/english.php?p=news (MyToy)

http://effectv.sourceforge.net/ (EffectTV)

http://veejay.dyne.org/ (VeeJay)

5. Ce qui ne fonctionne pas encore :

Le micro intégré a l'eyetoy ne fonctionne pas.

Quelques bugs peuvent subsister avec certains logiciels (image verte)

Surement d'autres choses...

6. Pour en savoir plus :

Mes sources : 

http://www.rastageeks.org/ov51x-jpeg/index.php/Main_PageLast edited by DaiKo on Thu Apr 20, 2006 2:58 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## nonas

Peut-être pourrais-tu les recopier ici, ça éviterait d'avoir à changer de site (d'autant que chez Free en ce moment ça rame).

Là, bien que le fond soit intéressant ça fait un peu "venez lire mon blog, y'a plein de trucs bien".

----------

## DaiKo

Bah en fait c'est surtout par fainéantise, pas envis de refaire toute la mise en forme pour chaque forum, puis si je les fait c'est avant tout pour moi-même comme ça en cas de reinstallation pas besoin de chercher a droite a gauche  :Wink: 

Apres si le fait de faire un lien pose problème, je ne posterai plus pas de problème.

Par contre si tu connais un autre hébergeur gratuit, sans pub, et qui rame pas, et avec une URL simple tu m'interresse :p

----------

## nonas

Non non t'arrêtes surtout pas de poster, ce serait dommage de priver la communauté de tes tutos.

Si vraiment y'a que le recopiage qui te freine, d'autres (dont moi) peuvent le faire  :Wink: 

Et pour l'hébergement je pense que les gens seront ravis de t'accueillir sur le wiki de gentoo. (http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com)

----------

## DaiKo

 *nonas wrote:*   

> Non non t'arrêtes surtout pas de poster, ce serait dommage de priver la communauté de tes tutos.
> 
> Si vraiment y'a que le recopiage qui te freine, d'autres (dont moi) peuvent le faire 
> 
> Et pour l'hébergement je pense que les gens seront ravis de t'accueillir sur le wiki de gentoo. (http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com)

 

Il n'y a pas que le recopiage qui me gène  :Wink:  il y a aussi l'entretien... Je compte mettre a jour en fonction de mes decouvertes et autres. Si je doit a chaque fois modifier a droite a gauche ce n'est pas très très pratique. Ne prend pas cela pour de la mauvaise fois  :Wink:  Si jamais tu es tenté par le recopiage ne te gene pas   :Smile:  comme je l'ai déjà dit mes tutos sont souvent des traductions/centralisations d'autres documents (cité en bas de page) je ne pourrais donc pas t'en vouloir de faire de même avec les miens  :Wink: 

Pour le wiki gentoo, le truc c'est que je ne veut pas me limiter a Gentoo, mais je te rassure, j'ai deja envisager d'en proposer une version sur http://www.lea-linux.org.

Le truc sinon c'est que je veut aussi une centralisation, sur mon site, recherchant un emplois dans l'informatique, je souhaite aussi me servir de ces différents howto comme d'un "faire-valoir" et donc les voir, en quelque sorte, lié a mon CV.

----------

## kwenspc

Je suis aussi d'avis que tu le postes ici  :Wink: 

Ah sinon, l'install a la mano c'est un peu dommage, quid d'un ebuild?

(ca serait cool non? enfin je dis ca, juste comme ca hein...j'ai pas d'eyetoy de toute facon)

----------

## DaiKo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Je suis aussi d'avis que tu le postes ici 
> 
> Ah sinon, l'install a la mano c'est un peu dommage, quid d'un ebuild?
> 
> (ca serait cool non? enfin je dis ca, juste comme ca hein...j'ai pas d'eyetoy de toute facon)

 

Tu sais que tu n'es pas bête toi ? je ne sais meme pas comment je n'ai pas pu y penser  :Wink: 

Par contre, je n'ai pas l'intention, d'user mon energie a refaire la mise en page pour l'adapter au forum, si vous vous en sentez le courage, n'hésitez pas a le faire  :Smile:  Si vous voulez je le collerai même dans le premier poste du thread (dans ce cas envoyer le moi par mail, je vous promet que vous serez cité  :Wink:  )

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Et avant tout : merci de partager le fruit de ton travail avec nous !

Mais, comme on te l'a fait remarquer, ce serait sympa de recopier tes document intégralement ici ou sur le wiki. Je suis plutôt bien placé pour savoir combien c'est fastidieux, mais en l'état actuel des choses, ta démarche ressemble plus à de la "pub gratuite" sur des forums communautaires du monde libre, qu'à une démarche pédagogique ou de partage de tes connaissances. Un exemple simple des limites de cette méthode : quand on constate des anomalies / erreurs dans tes documents, comment te les signaler ? Par e-mail ? Sur un des forums sur lesquels tu as posté ? En commentaire sur ton blog ? Mais alors, la personne qui a lu ton document et qui prend le temps d'apporter sa contribution à tes travaux perd le bénéfice de son intervention ?

Bien sûr, il n'est absolument pas question de te te faire perdre la paternité de ces travaux (quoique, lorsqu'on travaille pour le monde du libre, il faut savoir mettre ce genre de sentiments de côté aussi), mais bien plutôt de respecter l'esprit des forums sur lesquels tu postes. Le wiki peut être une alternative simple d'ailleurs, et comme je constate que tu utilises dotclear, tu n'es pas sans savoir que l'on rédige dans ce blogger au format wiki : un simple copier-coller suffirait alors pour faire la mise à jour ! Rien ne t'empêche de signaler, dans l'en-tête du document, qu'il est issu de ton travail, et que le reste de ton site est consultable chez Free ?  Ainsi tu conserves la visibilité dont tu as besoin dans ta démarche de recherche d'emploi ?

Tu peux aussi faire un lien direct vers ton site, dans ta signature ? Et, ne t'inquiètes pas, lorsque le document est de qualité, comme c'est le cas pour toi, ça ne passe jamais inaperçu longtemps !

Amicalement,

----------

## DaiKo

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Et avant tout : merci de partager le fruit de ton travail avec nous !
> 
> Mais, comme on te l'a fait remarquer, ce serait sympa de recopier tes document intégralement ici ou sur le wiki. Je suis plutôt bien placé pour savoir combien c'est fastidieux, mais en l'état actuel des choses, ta démarche ressemble plus à de la "pub gratuite" sur des forums communautaires du monde libre, qu'à une démarche pédagogique ou de partage de tes connaissances. Un exemple simple des limites de cette méthode : quand on constate des anomalies / erreurs dans tes documents, comment te les signaler ? Par e-mail ? Sur un des forums sur lesquels tu as posté ? En commentaire sur ton blog ? Mais alors, la personne qui a lu ton document et qui prend le temps d'apporter sa contribution à tes travaux perd le bénéfice de son intervention ?
> ...

 

Bon devant la levé de bouclier je m'incline, je ne sais pas qu'en j'aurais le temps de la faire, mais je m'engage a le faire. Pour le copier coller sa ne fonctionnera pas car j'edite mes HowTo en mode html (plus facile de faire quelque chose de personnel) C'est pourquoi cela risque de prendre un peu de temps... 

Par contre je vais sérieusement penser a faire mes tutos en mode wiki maintenant  :Wink: 

Sinon une idée sur un ebuild avait été lancé mais je n'arrive pas a remettre la main sur le tuto pour les faire... si quelqu'un sais ou il ce trouve  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

Merci beaucoup pour tout ce travail et pour ta compréhension !

Tout ça me fait penser que ce serait bien pratique, un traducteur wiki / phpbb / html. J'avais trouvé un projet en ce sens il y a longtemps (les mêmes causes produisent décidemment les mêmes effets  :Laughing:  ), mais aujourd'hui je tombe sur un 404 :'( .

Sinon, pour la question des ebuilds, il y a eu de récentes initiatives en ce sens sur le forum ces derniers temps. Tu peux peut-être profiter de l'engouement général pour ce type d'activité en faisant participer la communauté à la création de ton ebuild ?

Bon courage en tous cas, et merci encore d'avoir partagé tout ça avec nous  :Wink:  !

----------

